# Og Shark



## DFTOKE (May 10, 2014)

Got this from my guy and frowned at him when he showed me this half ounce for 115. At first... Just because it was so dark it looked like shit. 

I usually get fire of every kind with names, always best grade; I have yet to smoke a Og , or a Og- cross. but after smoking this Og it is definitely my favorite known weed with a name I have smoked.

The buds were a little compressed and don't look that frosty from the eye , but crystals are seen in the pic and the smell of earthy sweetness comes through . 

Smoking this stuff I was coming off a 5-day tbreak , this was like my 4th session in. After two bowls I was blown away this stuff hit everywhere in your body , kept your mind 1-track and kinda creative. Kept smoking it about a hq in, the buzz really stays with you , this is the stuff you get when you think; "I have to take a tolerance break"!

Definitely a memorable bag of weed. Anyone in Canada ever get this strain before?


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 10, 2014)

I ain't in Canada but it looks good

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------

